
CkEditor5: Move to GPL 2+ - based2
https://github.com/ckeditor/ckeditor5/issues/991
======
stephenr
“We support open source so long as you don’t compete with us”.

It’s nice to see a gpl-adopting company at least being honest (even if they
didn’t mean to) about their motives.

